# 1995 Nissan 200sx Windshield Wiper Intermittent Problem



## Zunilab (Apr 11, 2012)

My 1995 Nissan 200sx wipers would only work on the middle and high speed. They wouldn't work on "intermittent" and, to top it all off, they wouldn't "park" when you shut them off. I always had to shut them off in the down position. Pain in the butt.

I checked the fuses, the motor, even the switch. All was well. 

Here's how I fixed it!
Then I found the "windshield wiper ampere module" (at least, I think that's what it's called). The dang thing doesn't exist according to the manual. It's a little black box located under/behind the glove box. Remove the glove box and frame for the glove box. Now, look up by the passenger side vent. There's a little black box. Remove it. Open it up and see if all the solder points are still good (mine weren't). I used a bit o' soldering stuff and made them "whole" again. Plugged it all back in, put the frame and glove box back in and, viola, my wipers work great!

Just thought I'd pass along if it's not already a thread (if it is...sorry 'bout that).


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

I'll call that a "WIN".


----------



## mooseboy52 (Dec 10, 2007)

Fan-$#@&-ing-tastic! I have the same exact problem, thank you!


----------



## HugoCarmichael (Dec 2, 2008)

Thank you! Just got mine fixed. No more manual toggling wipers between off and medium speed mode


----------

